# For the musical score collectors



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm not sure if is there someone interested in such thing, but why not post here?

Since this January, I started to post a project of simple miniatures I composed (The Meridional Seasons Op.30) inspired in the same idea of Tchaikowsky's "Les Saisons Op.37a"

The music is not inspired in Tchaikowsky, they are inspired in texts which are related to something for each month in the south part of earth.

So you have the score in PDF (with the music and the text which inspired each piece) and the MP3 of each piece monthly at this address
http://www.opusdissonus.com.br/op30.htm

If you like to collect different scores, do it.
In the end of the year I will send a gift to the ones who collect all the pdfs and mp3.
(they will be available only during 2017)

All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

cimirro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm not sure if is there someone interested in such thing, but why not post here?
> 
> ...


Nice idea and looks good also.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

This is great! I just downloaded January and February. Thanks for sharing these lovely compositions. The poetry is beautiful too (I assume that Anita Cimirro is your wife?) I look forward to the upcoming months.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Bettina said:


> This is great! I just downloaded January and February. Thanks for sharing these lovely compositions. The poetry is beautiful too (I assume that Anita Cimirro is your wife?) I look forward to the upcoming months.


Thank you Bettina and Pugg for your words and time! I'm happy you like it.
Yes, Anita is my wife, by the way, two of my orchestral symphonic poems (Op.18 & Op.31) are also related to her writings on Brazilian early mythology.


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

I really like these miniatures. One minor quibble: in January, I feel the beat beginning with each top note. Yet they are written as strict 32nd notes. Difficult to play in strict time, but that's just me. Piano sounds very harp-like at this point. Very nice.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Scott in PA said:


> I really like these miniatures. One minor quibble: in January, I feel the beat beginning with each top note. Yet they are written as strict 32nd notes. Difficult to play in strict time, but that's just me. Piano sounds very harp-like at this point. Very nice.


Good point!
Actually not difficult to play in strict 32nd notes, but when I imagined the 48 notes I imagined 7 beats (because of the text of the poem: "in the seven colors...") so the right was one compass at 21/16 and the 4 notes arpeggios as "quadruplets" (4 in the place of 3)
But while writing I noticed the tool I used (Encore 4.5) didn't accept such compass. So I decided to use 3/4. But I'll try some "photoshop" this weekend (or use 7/4 in "Piu Mosso")
Thank you for notice such thing.
All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I've bookmarked your website and will download the pieces as you post them.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Dear People
The third is already available:
http://www.opusdissonus.com.br/op30.htm
Hope you enjoy

remember, the collectors will receive a gift... 

All the best
Artur


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks again for posting these pieces. I printed out the one for March and played through it. It's beautiful--I like how you embedded the melody in a broken chord pattern. The texture reminds me of composers like Schubert, Mendelssohn, Schumann...and the harmonies have a nice impressionist/neoclassical feel to them. A bit like Satie or Poulenc. I just wish the piece were longer! Oh well, I suppose that the length works pretty well when everything is played as a cycle.

As usual, the poem is beautiful too. Your wife is obviously a very sensual person!


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank you for your very nice comments, I'm happy you enjoy it.
Yes, the idea is to play the 12 miniatures together and read the poems before each one.

By the way, when I posted No.3 I also updated the PDF files for January and February.

All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> Thanks again for posting these pieces. I printed out the one for March and played through it. It's beautiful--I like how you embedded the melody in a broken chord pattern. The texture reminds me of composers like Schubert, Mendelssohn, Schumann...and the harmonies have a nice impressionist/neoclassical feel to them. A bit like Satie or Poulenc. I just wish the piece were longer! Oh well, I suppose that the length works pretty well when everything is played as a cycle.
> 
> As usual, the poem is beautiful too. Your wife is obviously a very sensual person!


Great idea if cimirro don't mind I do the same.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Great idea if cimirro don't mind I do the same.


Please do. These pieces are "dedicated" for pianists, teachers, students and everyone who enjoy music. 
So printing is not a problem if it is for personal use (and not commercial)


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

It is April, one more was just posted:
http://www.opusdissonus.com.br/op30.htm
a left hand piece this time (what a lazy guy I am...)

hope you enjoy
All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

cimirro said:


> It is April, one more was just posted:
> http://www.opusdissonus.com.br/op30.htm
> a left hand piece this time (what a lazy guy I am...)
> 
> ...


Don't sell yourself short, great job again.:tiphat:


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank you Pugg, hope you try this one at the piano too


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

cimirro said:


> Thank you Pugg, hope you try this one at the piano too


I make a print and try them all, not sure if I can match your playing.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm looking forward to the May piece! I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> I'm looking forward to the May piece! I'll be watching this thread.


It surprises me that you've not been here before.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Pugg said:


> It surprises me that you've not been here before.


I actually do come here at the beginning of every new month, and now I'm watching the thread for an update. I look forward to collecting all 12 pieces!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> I actually do come here at the beginning of every new month, and now I'm watching the thread for an update. I look forward to collecting all 12 pieces!


Sorry, must have missed you


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Bettina said:


> I'm looking forward to the May piece! I'll be watching this thread.


Dear Bettina,
Yes, it is almost May! The piece will be posted in some hours.
Thank you so much for your interest as always. 

Well, It seems we have 4 interested people here, and that is good.
It means only 4 people will receive the gift in the end of the collection... :lol:

All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

cimirro said:


> Dear Bettina,
> Yes, it is almost May! The piece will be posted in some hours.
> Thank you so much for your interest as always.
> 
> ...


Before or after Christmas?:lol:


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Before or after Christmas?:lol:


A question to Santa Claus (aka "International Postal Service") maybe? 
In december only miracles may help, anyway the gift shall be posted in the first days of December


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

HERE IT IS:
http://www.opusdissonus.com.br/op30.htm
No.5 - May : Prayer

Hope you enjoy


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

cimirro said:


> A question to Santa Claus (aka "International Postal Service") maybe?
> In december only miracles may help, anyway the gift shall be posted in the first days of December





cimirro said:


> HERE IT IS:
> http://www.opusdissonus.com.br/op30.htm
> No.5 - May : Prayer
> 
> Hope you enjoy


You are a very nice guy, thanks :tiphat:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

cimirro said:


> HERE IT IS:
> http://www.opusdissonus.com.br/op30.htm
> No.5 - May : Prayer
> 
> Hope you enjoy


Thank you so much! I just printed it out and played through it. Great piece! I love the chromatic voice-leading and the dramatic tremolo passages. I can feel the passion of summer starting to heat up...


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Bettina said:


> Thank you so much! I just printed it out and played through it. Great piece! I love the chromatic voice-leading and the dramatic tremolo passages. I can feel the passion of summer starting to heat up...


Thank you Bettina! I'm happy to hear you are playing them and enjoying 
just remember these are "meridional" seasons, so we are not starting summer in the southern part of the world now
but yes, we keep ourselves hot


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> Thank you so much! I just printed it out and played through it. Great piece! I love the chromatic voice-leading and the dramatic tremolo passages. I can feel the passion of summer starting to heat up...


You are quick, my printer is rolling, can't play alas this early in the morning though.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Pugg said:


> You are quick, my printer is rolling, can't play alas this early in the morning though.


brazilian printers... I know :lol:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Is it OK for me to teach these pieces to my students? And is public performance OK? I don't want to violate any copyright laws...I assume that these are unpublished?


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Bettina said:


> Is it OK for me to teach these pieces to my students? And is public performance OK? I don't want to violate any copyright laws...I assume that these are unpublished?


Yes, my pleasure if you do so, teach them or play in public (just let me know when/where)
I just hope I'll listen this at some point!
These are my own publications "Opus Dissonus Musical Editions", so not problems if you speak with me.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

cimirro said:


> Well, It seems we have 4 interested people here, and that is good.
> It means *only 4 people* will receive the gift in the end of the collection... :lol:


Hmm..... Maybe I can help with that?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

cimirro said:


> Yes, my pleasure if you do so, teach them or play in public (just let me know when/where)
> I just hope I'll listen this at some point!
> These are my own publications "Opus Dissonus Musical Editions", so not problems if you speak with me.


Thanks for the permission. I think some of my students might enjoy performing these in piano recitals. I'll definitely let you know if that happens, and I'll try to get a video of it (if the student is OK with that) so that I can share it with you.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Portamento said:


> Hmm..... Maybe I can help with that?


You are welcome!
In December I shall do something special, so, if someone have not collected all the scores and recordings in a safe place - no gift! :devil:
I will ask something that will prove who collected all of them!
As Santa Claus, I will ask, have you been a nice boy/girl this year???


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

cimirro said:


> You are welcome!
> In December I shall do something special, so, if someone have not collected all the scores and recordings in a safe place - no gift! :devil:
> I will ask something that will prove who collected all of them!
> As Santa Claus, I will ask, have you been a nice boy/girl this year???


You are getting a real fan base on this site.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello again,
I have been out for some weeks,
anyway here is the piece for June, 
http://www.opusdissonus.com.br/op30.htm

Concerning the poem, in this period we have some old celebrations around the days of St, Anthony, St. Peter and St. John. which are quite similar to midsummer celebrations around the world.

hope you enjoy!

All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

cimirro said:


> Hello again,
> I have been out for some weeks,
> anyway here is the piece for June,
> http://www.opusdissonus.com.br/op30.htm
> ...


Not ill I hope?
Anyway I liked it a lot.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Not ill I hope?
> Anyway I liked it a lot.


Sorry for the late reply, not ill, just traveling trying to find a work as a teacher with no luck. Brazil is dead now, so I shall try Europe or any other place where my work is of any interest!
In some days the new piece will be online, thanks for your kindly feedback as always


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

cimirro said:


> Sorry for the late reply, not ill, just traveling trying to find a work as a teacher with no luck. Brazil is dead now, so I shall try Europe or any other place where my work is of any interest!
> In some days the new piece will be online, thanks for your kindly feedback as always


I'm sorry that things aren't working out in Brazil! Good luck with your search for a new place to live and work. Please keep us updated, and I'm looking forward to the July piece (by this time next year, you might actually be writing a summer piece in July, if you're living in Europe!)


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Bettina said:


> I'm sorry that things aren't working out in Brazil! Good luck with your search for a new place to live and work. Please keep us updated, and I'm looking forward to the July piece (by this time next year, you might actually be writing a summer piece in July, if you're living in Europe!)


Thanks! too much theaters and music schools are closed now and also the political acts for culture are only focused in media culture. There is no work enough.
95% of my recitals are in other countries. So there is no sense in keeping myself here too long from now.
I just need to find a place where I can have a work as teacher (private or not) and keep living no matter if Europe, Asia or USA/Canada
So, let's see...

Yes, July is arriving!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

cimirro said:


> Thanks! too much theaters and music schools are closed now and also the political acts for culture are only focused in media culture. There is no work enough.
> 95% of my recitals are in other countries. So there is no sense in keeping myself here too long from now.
> I just need to find a place where I can have a work as teacher (private or not) and keep living no matter if Europe, Asia or USA/Canada
> So, let's see...
> ...


I would be careful in Europe if I were you, you can be a qualified teacher ( for example ) and ending up being a waiter in some doggy coffee shop.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I would be careful in Europe if I were you, you can be a qualified teacher ( for example ) and ending up being a waiter in some doggy coffee shop.


thank you for this information...! I would not imagine such thing... sad...
anyway I still need find a better opportunity 
Best


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

cimirro said:


> thank you for this information...! I would not imagine such thing... sad...
> anyway I still need find a better opportunity
> Best


It certainly is difficult to make a living as a freelance musician, even in parts of the US (such as right here in Davis, CA) where there's a high demand for piano lessons. In order to make a full-time salary, I do a lot of accompanying to supplement my work as a piano teacher. I also teach music theory lessons, and I tutor some college students for their music theory and history classes. Those are a few possible options that you could think about, as a way of increasing your employment options wherever you decide to live.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Bettina said:


> It certainly is difficult to make a living as a freelance musician, even in parts of the US (such as right here in Davis, CA) where there's a high demand for piano lessons. In order to make a full-time salary, I do a lot of accompanying to supplement my work as a piano teacher. I also teach music theory lessons, and I tutor some college students for their music theory and history classes. Those are a few possible options that you could think about, as a way of increasing your employment options wherever you decide to live.


Europe was my first option because I always have some invitations for private concerts there, so, not much more would be necessary If I can have a few students there. And of course I'm always open to all the possibilities you mentioned.
I have never been in USA, so that would be a "start from zero". First I shall try contact some people and see what happens


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

cimirro said:


> thank you for this information...! I would not imagine such thing... sad...
> anyway I still need find a better opportunity
> Best


Trying not to make it political but Europe has a lot of refugees from across the Mediterranean Sea and lots of anti immigrant parties.
I leave it there, you can always P.M for more info if you need


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Trying not to make it political but Europe has a lot of refugees from across the Mediterranean Sea and lots of anti immigrant parties.
> I leave it there, you can always P.M for more info if you need


Yes, I was not thinking about this "detail", good point


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Ok,
July is uploaded - MP3 & PDF
http://opusdissonus.com.br/op30.htm
I will be happy to hear about your impressions - 7 from the 12 pieces are already available...

All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

cimirro said:


> Ok,
> July is uploaded - MP3 & PDF
> http://opusdissonus.com.br/op30.htm
> I will be happy to hear about your impressions - 7 from the 12 pieces are already available...
> ...


note: the piece for july is quite inspired in the music from the Northeast of Brazil, specially the rhythm called "Baião".


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

I'll be busy tomorrow so I post it now
and in Japan is already tomorrow...

August is there:
http://opusdissonus.com.br/op30.htm

Best
Artur


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

September is posted, 
http://opusdissonus.com.br/op30.htm
A good time to listen all the works (reading the poems first!) starting from January...

Best
Artur


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello again
Here finally is October:
http://opusdissonus.com.br/op30.htm
C major, simple miniature "song without words"-like

How is the "suite" sounding when listening from 1 to 10? Please comment here lazy friends :lol:

All the best
Artur


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Please comment here lazy friends


I wish I was less lazy whilst studying piano.
Give it proper look later.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

!!!!!!!ereht tsomla era ew ,rebmevoN <-
-> http://opusdissonus.com.br/op30.htm


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

It is complete now:
http://opusdissonus.com.br/op30.htm


----------

